# Jboss 5.1 change directory



## Scphantm (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to install jboss 5.2 on a 7 box. Problem is the new version of the port puts the data files in /var/jboss. I need it in usr/local/jboss. On other ports you had options for changing directory locations with ./config. But it ain't working here. I tried moving it and putting a sym link to it but jboss is doing all kinds of messed up stuff now. Is there a config for it or do I have to change the make file


----------

